# Summer Job



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Hey at our school there is a post for summer jobs the link is www.workforstudents. I was curious if any of you have worked for them? I want to but I am not sure how it actually works, or if it does. I know you have to present products to customers, but if you have to find the customers that would be pretty hard. It says you get paid $11-$18 which I was like wow that's great, then found out it's per customer. So just to make $100 a week you need 10 customers that week? That's pretty tough sounding to me.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sorry, i clicked on the link and got page not displayed! To get ï¿½100 a week i would have to work 5 shift a week at the pub. Which is hard going. It would almost guarunteed to have a Friday and saturday night in there somewhere too! Ugh! Its really tough work! Nobody thinks it is but its really hard. Thats what i'll be doing all summer any how!


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

oooooo a pub eh? don`t suppose u get any freebies lol. well at the moment i get to spend my spare time working in a clothes shop running up and down stairs all day and making tea for everyone-what fun. I think a call centre is a really good place to work for making money- u can get up to seven pounds an hour or something which is pretty good for sitting about making phonecalls.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

God! I wish i did get freebies! All my friends come in expecting cheap drinks and im like, God, I don't even get free drinks so what makes you think that you get them!All the locals try to befriend the bar staff to get free drinks! LOL. IT just doesn't happen! Its really funny! I laigh at them and tell them if tey are just after freebies they ar barkingup the wrong tree. Try shagging managment and you might get the odd pint. LOLSPliff


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

My parents said I have to go to school or work during the summer because they know when I do nothing I just get really p*ssy and down. And I want to pay my own bills, and I am tired of school right now. So I want a job. My last job paied $7.75 I think? Sorry it's been a while. I want one that is not stressful, money is really not the big factor. My stomach seems to be getting worse so I only want to work about 20 hours a week. So now I have to look, look, look.


----------

